

CrunchFund? Unethical Ventures? Pig Pile Partners? - jsherry
http://allthingsd.com/20110902/crunchfund-unethical-ventures-pigpile-partners-no-matter-what-you-call-it-its-business-as-usual-in-silicon-valley/

======
BillSaysThis
All the tweets I've seen this morning state that Arrington has resigned from
TC. But of course that's not at all accurate, as Swisher points out; all he
did was change jobs from editor to writer. Somehow I don't see that
diminishing Mike's level of control.

I do agree with Swisher, having more than one interaction with Arrington, that
this is not a Good Thing.

